# Harly Wax



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi experts out there....what is your opinion of Harly wax against other products (eg) Megs, Autoglym, etc.


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been using Harly wax now for sometime now, i was getting a bit low on it, so went and bought some Meguire Gold Glass, which i didn't like, too much dust, and didn't last long, and didn't give me to wet look shine that the harly wax did, so i have now gone back to using Harly wax.


----------



## kgb144 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have used Harly for a couple of years, during which I tried others, but have always returned to Harly. I use it on a dark blue Saab 9-5 and a Premium Silver Subaru Impreza. It works really well on the Saab (very wet looking) and on the Subaru it gives a very warm looking finish that I really like. 

It does not dust, lasts up to 10-12 weeks (especially on the Saab for some reason) and sheets and beads beautifully.

In summary, highly recommended.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have read it is a little bit of a well kept secret (like Meguiars #16) but fell out of favour when it got flooded on eBay. You should be able to pick up a tin quite reasonably. By all accounts, it's in the #16, Collinite or P21S arena of finishes.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

It is a nice product, especially for it's price.Here it is my car when i first used that wax...


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

It was buying Harly Wax on Ebay that got me into reading web sites and forums about detailing and I found that I'd got a new hobby.

I used it on top of 3G Imperial hand glaze the first time because that's what the guy on Ebay was recommending. It was way, way better than anything I'd used over the years: real wet look and lasted well.

Then I read on here about SRP and EGP for people who don't have machine polishers so I tried the Harly on top of that. Even better.

This year I used SRP and EGP again - but this time used Collinite 476s instead of Harly (I was impressed by everything I'd read about the durability of 476s.)

I didn't think the final appearance with the 476 was as good as the Harly. To be honest I was disappointed but tried to comfort myself that it would last longer.

BUT....big BUT, last weekend I reomoved the old wax and applied B-H Autobalm. I think the finish with the Autobalm has given an even better wet look than the Harly did. I can't see me going back to the wax again.

At the end of the day it's all personal opinion but I suppose that's where the pleasure in trying different stuff comes from!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

another thumbs up for harly here, although I'm also a fan of 2ymol carbon too.

Harly seems more of a 'traditional' wax, whereas the carbon is a more 'technical' or 'modern' concoction


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

my two penneth. I have just applied two coats of Harly wax to my China Blue Peugeot and it looks amazing. Needed two coats to achieve a really good wet look and improved after being sat for a couple of hours after buffing. Highly recommended.

I have bought some 476s which i will be using come the end of Autumn to give me a good winter protection however I think that I will be applying it over a couple of fresh coats of harly to give me a good look too


----------



## antwan (Jun 20, 2008)

Been using harly for a couple of months now, Tried it on my sisters seat leon (red) it gave a nice silky sheen, but nothing to write home about, but it works really well on my own cars, gives a lovely 'wet look' to both ( Silver, and anthracite), maybe it's better on some colours than others. I'm gonna keep using it for a while.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had a tin since 2006 and never opened it.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I really rate this for the money. Nice wet look and easy to apply and buff. Especially nice on Dark Metallics....

Russ


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Can't say I have ever tried it however I do intend to one day

Don't understand why a wax would fall out of favour just because it gets a lot of exposure on ebay. No that is Wax snobbery of the highest order:doublesho

If it is a good product then it should sell on its merits regardless of the route to market


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i use it and think its great stuff, get very good results using it myself,


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I bought some Harly Wax a while back, good price and the finish is in my opinion , really deep, glossy and wet looking, leaves a lovely feel to the paint and smells great!!!! I use it on a Pearl Black VW Touran and it works for me, usually I use AG Conditioning Shampoo, then stick the Harly Wax on top of that, but evry 2/3 washes I stick a coat of AG SRP on as well then Harly on top, the finish is getting better every time, and the great thing with it is that I find it really easy tow work with, great product, well worth using.

Have some pics here somewhere will post when I find them.

James


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Heres a pic of the Toyran, about 30 mins after buffing with the Harly Wax, this was its second coat, I have since done it a couple more times with an AG SRP as well, it is due to be done again any day now when I get time and friendly weather for a few hours, as you can see it does look good and is showing some half decent refflections, and I just love to sit there and watch teh beading when its raining!!! :thumb::thumb:










Hope this helps.

Thanks, James.


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Out of intrest, how long to you all leave the wax on before buffing it off?


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

in weather like this I apply harly wax 1 panel at a time,buff off then repeat an hour later


----------



## Waxing Lyrical (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted this on another thread about Harly Wax so I will put it on here as well.

use it a lot, very good and gives an excellent finish without leaving any residue under badges and on rubber trims which is a bonus, as said above dont leave it on too long or it can be a bit more difficult to remove best off putting it on in a cool shady spot. can be found on ebay, the main distributor is a guy called Johnny Woods. I get mine from this website its the cheapest I have found £20 including postage.
when you check out using paypal if you put in the comments section 'clay sample' they will sort you out with a free 80g clay bar when you buy a tin of Harly.


----------

